# تصنيف الزيوت



## adison2000 (1 يناير 2012)

الملف الآتي مقدم من شركة شل shell وهو يقدم تصنيف شامل لأنواع الزيوت المستخدمه في عديد المجالات .


الملف بالمرفقات.


أسأل الله أن يكون نافعاً ومفيداً ​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 يناير 2012)

اشكرك على ما تقدم اخى
وفقك الله


----------



## adison2000 (2 يناير 2012)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اشكرك على ما تقدم اخى
> وفقك الله



شرفني وأسعدني مرورك أستاذنا العقاب الهرم
​


----------



## mohamed elsabaawy (5 يناير 2012)

thank you​


----------



## m707yahia (5 يناير 2012)

شششكرا معلومات قيمه


----------



## saad_srs (6 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed .khersto (6 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## adison2000 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير ورد غيبة المشرف العزيز
العقاب الهرم​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 مارس 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حازم فوزي إبراهيم (16 أبريل 2012)

أدعو الله أن ينفعك بما نفعتنا وأن يزيدك علماً نافعاً كما زودتنا أن يثبتك عليه


----------



## bader_m (23 أبريل 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## Muhamed Elgazzar (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااا لك !


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 أبريل 2012)

عاشت الايادي على الجهود


----------



## adison2000 (27 مايو 2012)

حياكم الله جميعاً ..


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (23 ديسمبر 2013)

100%


----------



## فقيه العرب (24 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك على جهودك


----------

